# ††† الشركـة مـع الله †††



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

*الشركة مع الله
لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخذ مع الشكر لأنه يُقدَّس بكلمة الله والصلاة ( 1تي 4: 4 ،5)
في العدد الذي في رأس المقال، يستخدم الرسول بولس لفظاً قلما تأملنا في قيمته، وقلما وضعناه أمامنا بحيث يترك على أذهاننا الانطباعة المرجوّة: أعني به كلمة "الصلاة" في هذا العدد، أي أن كل خليقة الله .. تُقدَّس بكلمة الله والصلاة.

واللفظ في أصله اليوناني ليس معناه مجرد طلبة، إن الصلاة العادية معناها الاقتراب إلى الله وأن نطلب منه ما لا نملكه، لكن في العدد الذي أمامنا ليس الحال هكذا إذ المفروض أننا قد حصلنا على شيء، ولكن ألا نتجه إلى الله بقلوبنا في ما يتعلق بهذا الذي امتلكناه؟

الواقع أن اللفظ في الأصل معناه اتجاه القلب إلى الله، والنبرة فيه هي على الشركة مع الله وليس مجرد التعبير عن حاجة. هي شركة مفتوحة، مُطلقة، سعيدة، مع إلهنا الطيب الجواد.

وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون فكرنا وإحساسنا وأسلوبنا دائماً ونحن نتناول ما تمنحه لنا رحمة الله. إنه يحبنا ويعتني بنا ـ فلماذا نقلق؟ أليس أنه يسمعنا ونحن نتكلم معه؟ إنما يعوزنا أن نفكر في هذا لحظة حتى نوبخ عدم إيماننا، ولكن هب أننا أخذنا ما نحن بحاجة إليه، هل نكون في استقلال عنه؟ حاشا.
 إذا لم يكن لنا أعواز نعرضها على الله في هذه اللحظة، ألا توجد لنا الرغبة أن نتكلم معه في هذه اللحظة؟ ألا يخامرنا الإحساس ببركة الله عليها؟ ألا يعوزنا أن نقول له كم يحبنا كثيراً؟ كم يعتني بنا؟

 هذا هو مفهوم لفظ "الصلاة" في العدد الذي أمامنا. وبهذا المعنى تتقدس لنا كل خليقة الله بكلمة الله والصلاة.

إن لفظ "الصلاة" هنا هي فاتحة هذه الشركة مع الله وبها نتكلم معه عن أي شيء وعن كل شيء حتى عن أمورنا المألوفة يوماً فيوماً. وأشير إلى هذا الأمر لأن له مساساً كبيراً بقوة شهادتنا. فمن المُحقق أن قوة الشهادة العلنية تتوقف على الإيمان بما لا يُرى، وعلى الشركة المتصلة بين الله ونفوسنا.

"كل خليقة الله ... تُقدَّس بكلمة الله" أي أن هذه الشركة يجب أن تبدأ به هو. فهو الذي يكلمنا أولاً ثم نتكلم نحن معه، ونتيجة كلامه معنا هكذا، أننا ننطلق ونتكلم معه في حرية. إن الشيء الذي أضعف شهادة لوط هو افتقاره إلى البساطة والحيوية، افتقاره إلى العيشة هكذا قدام الله.

منقول
*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحققلك طلبك
اشكرك لمجهود الجميل


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ربنا يحققلك طلبك
> اشكرك لمجهود الجميل


*ربنا يخليك استاذى
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

جميل اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسى أستاذى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*ميرسى تاسونى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا ابو تربو 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ابو تربو
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسى أستاذى للمشاركة الطيبة
الرب يباركم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يسعدك


*آميـــــــن
ميرسى استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

